# Forum Bug Reports



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, we can start to send in some bug reports. There are lots known but put them into this thread so I can go through them and try to resolve them one by one.

Try to give detail. If you are getting an error message copy and paste it. If you just say "I can't do this" it does not help much. Give as much detail as you can. Your browser would also help. Or if its a feature tied to the subscription system list your sub level


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Does this "bugging" thing apply to other members or just to problems with the software on the GC site?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Scott,

I'm not sure if this is actually a "bug" or intentional.

In the new Skatterbrane pickup contest, I was/am *unable to edit my post* (see post #37)
The link to Tony's Pizza is incorrect. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?58867-Skatterbrane-PAF-Pick-ups

I don't remember experiencing this anywhere else in the forum, which makes me wonder if the "no edit" is intentional

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is actually a "bug" or intentional.
> 
> ...


That one is probably not a bug. I most likely do not have edit functions set in that forum


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*VBActivity*

Several bugs in that one right now. I will work on it as we go along. Not high on the priority list right now


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Scott, i'm having problems posting photos of my guitar for sale.( Squier Japanese) 
Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

marcos said:


> Hello Scott, i'm having problems posting photos of my guitar for sale.( Squier Japanese)
> Thanks


Give me some more details, what is happening? Are you getting an error message?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That one is probably not a bug. I most likely do not have edit functions set in that forum


Thanks Scott

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Give me some more details, what is happening? Are you getting an error message?


No error message Scott just¨ Attached file ¨ showing up on the post, no pic. Have a look and see.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

marcos said:


> No error message Scott just¨ Attached file ¨ showing up on the post, no pic. Have a look and see.


Your permissions are set properly. I just attached two to that thread. I would try uploading a much small picture. There are size limitations on the attachments. Try that and let me know


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Your permissions are set properly. I just attached two to that thread. I would try uploading a much small picture. There are size limitations on the attachments. Try that and let me know


OK Scott. Will give her a try. Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

marcos said:


> OK Scott. Will give her a try. Thanks


Somebody upload an attachment here, see if its working


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Eureka !!! Its working. Still I cant understand why. I had the same pics up a few weeks ago ( before the Bug) and all was good. Snapped another photo and it came out good.
Thank you Scott.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got some of the features of the vbactivity working again. Can't seem to get the contest thing working yet. I will keep at that. But for the most part the forum appears to be running fairly smooth. If you see something let me know.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Got some of the features of the vbactivity working again. Can't seem to get the contest thing working yet. I will keep at that. But for the most part the forum appears to be running fairly smooth. If you see something let me know.


Smileys aren't showing up in Chrome. (haven't tried another browser). I just get the broken picture icon for each smiley :wave:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

No Smileys anywhere, not that I use a lot of emoticons anyway.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> No Smileys anywhere, not that I use a lot of emoticons anyway.


I will check into that. There were some custom ones that we would have lost for sure, but the base package ones should be there


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Added some news ones in :sFun_cheerleader2: :sAng_scream:
:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I notice that I cannot successfully log in to GC from my iPad using a chrome browser. I enter my login info it shows the welcome message as it logs me in but the very next page shows that I'm not logged in. I don't use any of the forum apps.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> I notice that I cannot successfully log in to GC from my iPad using a chrome browser. I enter my login info it shows the welcome message as it logs me in but the very next page shows that I'm not logged in. I don't use any of the forum apps.


You need to clear any cache or saved pages or auto logins, start over from a fresh load of GC no saved pages. Once you do that it will work


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't use Tapatalk (BlackBerry version). It's saying :

"Package file version doesn't match with the installed version, please go to your forum admin cp...."

Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Can't use Tapatalk (BlackBerry version). It's saying :
> 
> "Package file version doesn't match with the installed version, please go to your forum admin cp...."
> 
> Thanks!


Should be working now. I forgot to activate the new version I uploaded last night


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks! 

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't seem to be able to upload images any more. After selecting and uploading the file, the message switches to "no file selected" and comes up like this:










Then after clicking "Upload File(s)", the result is:

View attachment 5034


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> I don't seem to be able to upload images any more. After selecting and uploading the file, the message switches to "no file selected" and comes up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Testing upload


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

View attachment 5036


Nope, no image. I'm doing the same thing I've always done and even tried the basic uploader. I notices when I try to highlight the file, it is like it is just text.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 5036
> 
> 
> Nope, no image. I'm doing the same thing I've always done and even tried the basic uploader. I notices when I try to highlight the file, it is like it is just text.


What browser and version are you using


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Firefox 23.0.1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Checking with IE10


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> Firefox 23.0.1


I don't have firefox, do you have another browser to test


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

1234567890









OK. I was just upgraded to v 24.0 and restarted and it seems to be fine. What you did? What I did? Not sure.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can see that one. I never did anything on this end so the upgrade fixed it


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I spoke too soon I tried in the Skatterbrane thread and still can't post images. I'm in IE 10 and uploading the image I tried before. Here is what I get

View attachment 5041


Another image:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see them both with my tapatalk


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just did a reboot and am in Firefox v24.0.

Image:

View attachment 5045

A different one:

View attachment 5046








Some images show, some don't. I will try some stuff on my end to see if I can narrow things down. I won't mess up any more threads experimenting.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Remember there are size limitations and extension limitations


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Are the photos in albums lost? Tried to see Jeff Flowerday's guitar pics, just got blanks.
Using windows 8 & Chrome.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bzrkrage said:


> Are the photos in albums lost? Tried to see Jeff Flowerday's guitar pics, just got blanks.
> Using windows 8 & Chrome.


Any pictures uploaded prior to the hack date are gone forever


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any pictures uploaded prior to the hack date are gone forever


Seems like a very long time doesn't it?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm on a mac using chrome these wouldn't load before

View attachment 5193

View attachment 5194

I just thought I'd try again


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The other two came from the same set of pictures that the next two are, from and they were ok on another thread here.

















these are fine, the others don't show up at all same computer same everything except you can see these.


----------

